# Soulcalibur V combos and tips thread.



## Conn1496 (Jul 23, 2012)

So, as of recent, I've been playing more of Soulcalibur V, (Which is a lot considering I play it a lot anyway.) and I started training as Z.W.E.I. because of sheer boredom. Long story short, turns out I'm really good as him, but more impressively, a character I made with his moveset can kill anyone with a single combo (...though it does need a full Critical gauge, and a little bit of luck concerning counters and clean hits to always kill with.). To kill with this combo, you *must* have a character with height selection 2, though it can actually still be done with any height except the smallest, any larger than 2, and I think you can't do enough damage to instant kill though... May need testing. 

The actual input for the combo is: (Facing right, BE = Brave edge) â—„A+B, â—„+â–¼K (BE), Critical edge, B+K, â—„A+B, â—„+â–¼K (BE), â–ºâ–ºB A.

If you're lucky, you can do 250+ damage, which is a single combo kill. This combo can be escaped with ukemis however, but is hard to escape, even for the toughest AIs.
Anyway, if you people have any combos or tips for Soulcalibur V you want to share too, feel free to share them here. :grin: Thanks peeps.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2012)

I forgot I had that game! You just reminded me!! I have a rather essentric chick I made with the skill set of Xiba. I can't remember any combos though. Apparently he's low tier. :<


----------



## Conn1496 (Jul 23, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I forgot I had that game! You just reminded me!! I have a rather essentric chick I made with the skill set of Xiba. I can't remember any combos though. Apparently he's low tier. :<



Damn right, he's low tier! He sucks donkey balls.  Then again, I do hate him for replacing Kilik's awesome moveset, and generally being a smug twat, but there's nothing you can do about that. If you start playing again, and want a good character for combos, Phyrra is pretty good to start with, then you can move on to harder characters like Maxi, or Ivy and then eventually mental ones like Cervantes and Algol. I've been playing fighting games all my life, and just love making combos,  so I get pretty good at them.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 23, 2012)

yay someone else who plays soul calibur 5. also have you tested this combo with air control cause it sounds like at some point you can air control out of it?
Also tira has crazy good combos in gloomy mood against walls. also do you know the number notation for moves?
7 8 9
4 5 6
1 2 3

5 represents no directional input and these assume you face the right.


----------



## Conn1496 (Jul 23, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yay someone else who plays soul calibur 5. also have you tested this combo with air control cause it sounds like at some point you can air control out of it?
> Also tira has crazy good combos in gloomy mood against walls. also do you know the number notation for moves?
> 7 8 9
> 4 5 6
> ...



I don't bother with number notations, that way newer players can keep up with my combos without having to learn loads of lingo.  I have experimented with air control, too, and up 'til the last move, it actually cannot be escaped with air contol, mainly due to you slamming them against the floor repeatedly with your foot . The last move is pretty hard to escape with air control anyway, but it's also a pretty difficult input, so sometimes a simple A+B attack is a better alternative (Though it cannot single combo kill.). As for Tira, overall, she has great combos, even away from the wall, though, I don't really play as her. My main character is usually Raphael, Algol, Seigfried or Cervantes, but I always change. Do you have any combos to share with us?  Sounds like you're good.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 24, 2012)

well i have some combos but honestly there are some more important things in soul calibur 5 other than combos, like understanding the way moves works, be warned this may be a piss poor description of how thigns work and if it is please confront me about that.
Moves
1st of all when someone attacks a person who is guarding the person recovers first is the one who is gaurding, this is general true for most all moves. By recover the time it takes for them to finish what they're doing and start something else.
2nd Moves in soul calibur come out slower than in most other fighting games, just to compare the fastest move in UMVC3 comes out 3 times faster than the fastest in soul calibur 5 (umvc3 fastest normal moves is 3 frames, while SC5 the fastest normal move is 12 frames.) 
what these mean is that one person can't keep pressure going forever and keep the other person stuck blocking, yet unless a person does a really slow to recover move the other person can't hit them for doing something against their guarding.
Example time i will use numbers, this game runs at 60 frames per second so that's a reference for the speed of moves.
Person A uses a move that Is 13 frames and when Person B blocks it Person A takes 7 more frames to recover, so if Person A tries to do the same 13 frame Person B can use a moderately fast move and hit Person A before their move comes out.

That is bare basics of how moves work when blocked and stuff like that. i will say more stuff and hopefully it's not complicated/poorly explained.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh... my god... the irony of this thread is amazing.
Just today, I started to REALLY want SC5, after I played 3 & 4 the other day with some of my friends. When I really want a game, I obsess and hype over it and waste tons of time watching videos and reading up on it. The funny thing is, I usually would play a Soul Calibur game and feel satisfied. HOWEVER, I left my SC4 disc at my friend's place and another friend is borrowing my PS2, so I can't even play SC2. It's gotten so bad that I started playing Melee Marth, trying to convince my brain I was playing as Patroklos, who is the character I want to pick up since he's esentially the new Setsuka.
I literally came to FAF with the intent of getting my mind off of my want for this game, and what's the first topic I see about? MUTHABLEEPIN' SOUL CALIBUR V.
This is just cruel coincidence. Dx


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 24, 2012)

aws and alpha patroklos is one of the hardest characters to use in soul calibur 5, the reason is he has a lot of just frame moves, which means you have to time moves with a couple frames of lienency (like 2-4 frames in a game that is 60 frames per second). so for learning the game you may wanna use another character, like regular patroklos. However when you do all the hard work for alpha the results should pay off.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Damn right, he's low tier! He sucks donkey balls.  Then again, I do hate him for replacing Kilik's awesome moveset, and generally being a smug twat, but there's nothing you can do about that. If you start playing again, and want a good character for combos, Phyrra is pretty good to start with, then you can move on to harder characters like Maxi, or Ivy and then eventually mental ones like Cervantes and Algol. I've been playing fighting games all my life, and just love making combos,  so I get pretty good at them.



I'm not into fighters outside of Brawl. I can't get good at them so I just don't play them. Only other I would bother to play is Skullgirls, but you know, XBOX. The game freezes non stop. I wish I had a PS3.

I play SCV for shits and giggles. Can't play as anyone but Xiba, so if he sucks, nevermind. :/


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 24, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> aws and alpha patroklos is one of the hardest characters to use in soul calibur 5, the reason is he has a lot of just frame moves, which means you have to time moves with a couple frames of lienency (like 2-4 frames in a game that is 60 frames per second). so for learning the game you may wanna use another character, like regular patroklos. However when you do all the hard work for alpha the results should pay off.



 ...I'm hurt by the assumption that you don't think I know this already. It was the same for Sets in 4.
His important jf moves are j1BB, jcr or j2143BB, and the all-important 2143aB, the main combo-ender.
Add in some pop-ups from A+K B, and you open up some nasty combos. I already put a lot of work into Sets in 4, so Patsuka won't be anything new.
Also, I see that Tira was mentioned, coincidentally. She's the other character I love to play as.


----------



## Conn1496 (Jul 24, 2012)

Setsuka can be painfully good. Her problem is definately inputs, but it's nothing you can't get used to, though.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 24, 2012)

I really like the whole Iai style, too. It just looks so fluid and cool... It's the main reason I play her.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 24, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I'm not into fighters outside of Brawl. I can't get good at them so I just don't play them. Only other I would bother to play is Skullgirls, but you know, XBOX. The game freezes non stop. I wish I had a PS3.
> 
> I play SCV for shits and giggles. Can't play as anyone but Xiba, so if he sucks, nevermind. :/



That's a terrible mindset and the biggest reason you have problem with fighting games, it is not an excuse to stop playing fighting games. There is a lot less of a physical aspect in fighting games than people think. When you look at some fighting game and look at the moves and combos and thing "wow that's hard" that's the exact same thing non gamers say when they watch anyone play more any game and not completely fail at it, or even use a controller. Fighting games require time to learn but more importantly require a lot of thought. Mind games, knowing what your oppenenet will do, knowing what's a good/safe move or a bad/unsafe move, learning how to space moves and outspace your opponent, all these things are way more important than combos or technical aspects in any fighting game. Also once you learn these they can be used in any fighting game :grin:
The skullgirls thing is going to get patched so you can play that when the patch comes out, also it will come with "a move list you can now ignore instead of wishing of having a move list that you can ignore". also just because xiba may be a bad character doesn't mean he's unviable. Tira is considered a bad character and she won EVO. SCV is a very balanced game so even low tier characters are viable in that even bad characters are viable. also i think xiba is more midtier than low tier. So go use xiba, also he's good at low levels of play.
Also i do main tira and sub use phyrra and patrollkalos. And setsuka was fun but patsuka doesn't have my favorite move of hers, SETSUKA STOMP!


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 24, 2012)

Tira won EVO? 
*sniff* That's mah girl! ;-;
Major props to you for maining Tira. <3


----------



## Conn1496 (Jul 24, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Tira won EVO?
> *sniff* That's mah girl! ;-;
> Major props to you for maining Tira. <3



The commentary in that competition was shockingly bad. XD
Anyway... WHA!? Tira is far from low tier, why would they say that!? They crazy.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 24, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> The commentary in that competition was shockingly bad. XD
> Anyway... WHA!? Tira is far from low tier, why would they say that!? They crazy.


The tira main that won evo was amazing, shining dekopon is his name and the finals are on youtube so search that name and you should find it. Here are the grand finals of evo. defintially worth a watch.
[video=youtube;FcQ--0qb5h8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcQ--0qb5h8&amp;feature=related[/video]
Most all the tira mains think she's low tier, though with this win it's worth some less pecsimism, i do think she's still not high tier. The patch hit her stupidly hard.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, once I actually have internet on more than just my phone, I'll have to watch that.
Doesn't surprise me too much that a low-tier could win, since the metagame hasn't had much time to develop.
Still, the fact that it was Tira makes me so happy. :3

Also, I hear Natsu and Devil Jin are top-tier material. Your thoughts?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 24, 2012)

Well also i think soul calibur five is a ballanced game and even low tiers stand a chance
nastu was top tier but got nerfed a bit  in the patch so she's not herp derp top tier now but she's still high tier, she's fast and does fuck tons of damage and has decent range (her air grab she combos into does like a 1/3rd of ones health).
Devil jin isn't allowed in tourneys yet cause there's no one specified character for him and until their is he's not really in the metagame too much.
right now i'm pretty sure top tier is cervntes, viola, and algol. misturugi, nightmare and nastu are just below them.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 24, 2012)

As someone not into fighting games as much of the rest of you, all I can think watching that video is "Oh my god, that fucking move where Tira spins the blade out in front of her and hits the other guy like 10 times is so fucking broken."


I watched ~5 minutes worth of video and saw that move at least 20 times.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 24, 2012)

it's a very good move to end her combos with and leads to lots of damage of any knockdown. it's not a broken move since in order for it to be good you have to hit with something else first. Also she can only do it when she's in gloomy stance, she has two stances, gloomy and jolly. Jolly is the one you start out in and is a very bad version of her (jolly tira is the worst character in the game by far). One problem with that move is it ends up putting her in jolly a lot afterwards.
But it is definitly one of tira's bests moves regrdless.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 24, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> So, as of recent, I've been playing more of Soulcalibur V, (Which is a lot considering I play it a lot anyway.) and I started training as Z.W.E.I. because of sheer boredom.  Long story short, turns out I'm really good as him,


Nice to hear someone learning anyone besides Mitsurugi and Natsu.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 24, 2012)

i use tira/pryhha/ and pat, i don't think anyone in this thread acutally mains those two.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 24, 2012)

I used to have the game for PS3, I miss it, and the most common people used online seem to always be Natsu or Mitsurugi.  Maybe it's just the PS3 crowd.  Who knows who they use these days.


----------



## Conn1496 (Jul 24, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> I used to have the game for PS3, I miss it, and the most common people used online seem to always be Natsu or Mitsurugi.  Maybe it's just the PS3 crowd.  Who knows who they use these days.



No, people use Natsu on Xbox, too. She is actually really bad, if you know how to counter her. Mainly because she's so bloody predictable, but, y'know. I do sometimes use Mitsurugi, but he's really boring to play as, really. At mo, I use Z.W.E.I.'s moveset. I love his trap attacks. :3


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 24, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> As someone not into fighting games as much of the rest of you, all I can think watching that video is "Oh my god, that fucking move where Tira spins the blade out in front of her and hits the other guy like 10 times is so fucking broken."
> 
> 
> I watched ~5 minutes worth of video and saw that move at least 20 times.



Yeah... It's her primary combo-ender, so you'll see that move a lot. It's actually not good to use in other situations, like say, just as a normal attack. If I were in your shoes, I'd probably be thinking the same thing though.



Rheumatism said:


> Nice to hear someone learning anyone besides Mitsurugi and Natsu.



I use neither and dislike both. When I get the game, I'll be using alpha pat.

Speaking of which, I might have this game by next week. 
It'd be cool to play you guys.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 24, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> No, people use Natsu on Xbox, too. She is actually really bad, if you know how to counter her. Mainly because she's so bloody predictable, but, y'know.



People love to go for the legs and use those launcher attacks to set you up for a air grapple combo.  It's her most commonly used technique from what I saw.

On an unrelated note the characters I used most were Nightmare, Yoshimitsu and Aeon.  Yoshimitsu is pretty similar to how he played in 4 but Nightmare and Aeon are quite different.  They really sped Nightmare up in this installment and Aeon is like a completely different character.  But I like them none the less.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 24, 2012)

People did that same stupid trick with Taki in 4. Kind of easy to see coming when everyone does it.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 24, 2012)

well i need to get my internet fixed before i can play online.


----------



## Conn1496 (Jul 25, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Speaking of which, I might have this game by next week.
> It'd be cool to play you guys.


I don't have no x-box live gold or anything...  Y'know... Because it's shitey, and you have to pay to play.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 26, 2012)

Eh it's worth it i feel and soul calibur 5 online is one of the best online modes in any game partially cause of how it deals with lag in that it pretty much doesn't lag, barring shitty connections.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jul 26, 2012)

So wait, why can't we just go on Strategy wiki to get tips, is it because that site has no furry content? 

By the way, pressing down, then down forward, then forward, then punch will throw a projectile


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 26, 2012)

8wayrun.com is the best place for soul calibur info.
also msot characters don't have a fireball motion, tira has a good kick for it,the alexandrites have a stance and stuff like that. 
and there's furry content in soul calibur 5, get to level 52 :v


----------



## Conn1496 (Jul 26, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> there's furry content in soul calibur 5, get to level 52 :v



Heh, yeah, my character is a werewolf Edge Master. 

...that, and Aeon is cool as shit.  (Probably what got me interested in anthros actually. )


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 27, 2012)

O btw one tip for breaking grabs in this game that i remembered. 
While guarding if you're holding guard and start mashing one of the possible grab options (A or B) you will break out of that grab type while still gaurding. 
also if you duck a grab attempt don't counter attack with a grab, it's a very stupid/predictable and you can do more damage with something else.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 30, 2012)

So in a couple days i will be able to play online, anyone down to play?


----------



## Conn1496 (Jul 30, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> So in a couple days i will be able to play online, anyone down to play?


 It really depends... What console are you on?


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 30, 2012)

Actually I got my copy back.  I'd be up for some Soul Calibur brawling.  If you have the Ps3 version of course.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 31, 2012)

i have the 360 version.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 31, 2012)

We can never be friends.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have the 360 version, too. Might be able to cash off some old X-box gold codes. We'll see.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 1, 2012)

I do declare I enjoy this game.  Played a couple matches against the AI on very hard.  That damn Raphael.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 1, 2012)

Another thing i like is the AI in this game is the best fighting game AI in most any fighting game.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh, how I miss Soul Calibur III.
Funny thing, it's actually where I learned a good portion of my English from, when I was a kid.
Good times, good times...
Didn't get a chance to try V out yet, but I've read it doesn't have arcade mode endings...meh


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> Oh, how I miss Soul Calibur III.
> Funny thing, it's actually where I learned a good portion of my English from, when I was a kid.
> Good times, good times...
> Didn't get a chance to try V out yet, but I've read it doesn't have arcade mode endings...meh



Yeah, this game is definately catered more towards competitive play. There is a true story mode, but you have to play as set characters.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 1, 2012)

the single player is the only thing in soul calibur 5 that is not better than in the other games. everything else about it better than the other soul caliburs. so if you only play soul calibur for single player, it's never a good idea to play a fighting game only for it's single player, then you may not wanna play it. But if you use custom characters/online multiplayer/multiplayer/like fighitng AI than you should definitally play soul calibur 5


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 2, 2012)

My xbox gamertag is SwineyDrake1 i would like to play some poeple here maybe.
I forgot how much fun tira is.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 3, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> My xbox gamertag is SwineyDrake1 i would like to play some poeple here maybe.
> I forgot how much fun tira is.



I'll add you and drop you a message. I'mma have to cash in some X-Box gold codes.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 3, 2012)

good luck getting the codes/cash. one fun wall combo i use with jolly side tira is. (using the number notations.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




3 B(wall splat)-44K- Back Turned B+K B(wall splat on the first hit)- 4k It does about 68 damage and that's if you don't go into gloomy, if you go into gloomy from the final headbutt you can get around 90 damage, and a chance for a reset (what tira is best at)


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 3, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> good luck getting the codes/cash. one fun wall combo i use with jolly side tira is. (using the number notations.3 B(wall splat)-44K- Back Turned B+K B(wall splat on the first hit)- 4k It does about 68 damage and that's if you don't go into gloomy, if you go into gloomy from the final headbutt you can get around 90 damage, and a chance for a reset (what tira is best at)



You're going to hate the combos I can hit in. 80-90 damage is average for me.  I tend to use slower characters though, so hitting them in can be a pain in the ass. Not experimented with wall combos much, but I know a couple for Maxi, and Nightmare. I'd say to watch out mainly for my heavy hits though, I love a character that can hit hard (Though, Astaroth is definately out of question, he's just too slow.). Might see me playing as Patroklos a bit too, I started training as him... Either way, where did I put those codes? Hmmm.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 4, 2012)

well tira isn't much about combos, she's about her resets. Every combo leads to the oppenent on the ground directly infront of her. If they try to roll away she can 666B or 44B them to get fuck tons of damage so she can easily rule that option out. Hitting low leads into a knockdown that can be followed up by 666B, if you block low i can hit with my launcher and do a 80 damage combo that puts you in the same position. Mix-ups are more important than combos in any fighting game.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> I love a character that can hit hard (Though, Astaroth is definately out of question, he's just too slow.).



Astaroth makes up for it with his grabs.  They definitely had to tone him down from his Soul Calibur 4 incarnation.  He was unstoppable in that game.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 4, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Astaroth makes up for it with his grabs.  They definitely had to tone him down from his Soul Calibur 4 incarnation.  He was unstoppable in that game.


Unstoppable in Soul Calibur 4? He's even worse in this one, IMO. His grabs are freaking game-breaking most times.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Mix-ups are more important than combos in any fighting game.


True there, I'm not terrible at Mix-ups, but I'm not much good at them either. I prefer going for counter hits or dodge hits that pull into huge combos. You'll see a lot of that if I play as Patty, or Z.W.E.I. Even better yet I could play as Devil Jin. His counters and stuff are fierce (If not his sole reliance).


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Unstoppable in Soul Calibur 4? He's even worse in this one, IMO. His grabs are freaking game-breaking most times.



That's what I just said.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 5, 2012)

astaroth is a grappler in a fighting game, and since he's a grappler in a fighting game you have to fight him very differently from other characters and which is why when poeple start out, don't know a lot about the game astaroth wrecks people sideways. It's basically grappler syndrome. However astaroth is still around a decent character and not one of the worse, but once you get over grappler syndrome he's not the best. Learn to respect his bull rush and anticipate his grabs in the forms of duckking or breaking them and if you really wanna ruin astaroth learn to. Also the range you wanna stay at against astraroth is out of grab and farther in than the tip of his axe. also astaroths grabs lose to most AAs ao you can hit him with that depending on the situation. But astaroth can easily make you scared which is a very big factor in soul calibur 5.
Cervantes, Nightmare, Viola, Mistu, Natsu, and Algol are the best. All of them have combos that do fuck tons of damage, have really fast or good safe moves and can also easily put the other person in a bad position. 
Also soul calibur 4 hilde was the most game breaking character in that one and thank god they nerfed her.
[video=youtube;_xQRSN9WMik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xQRSN9WMik[/video]
She got a ring out from farther than half way across the stage.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 5, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> That's what I just said.


You actually said that they had to make tone him down from his appearance in SC4. Don't know if that was a mistype, but either way, he's definately far more powerful in SC5.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 5, 2012)

this also reminds me i wanna try astaroth sometime, his fear factor is so good and he's very good against poeple who don't know what they're doing to a full extent.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 5, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> You actually said that they had to make tone him down from his appearance in SC4. Don't know if that was a mistype, but either way, he's definately far more powerful in SC5.



Oops your right.  Sorry about that.  Guess I just misread it.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 5, 2012)

So what do you guys like to do at the start of a round?
first round i tend to wait to see what the other person does. and that changes what i do at the beggining of the next rounds, also it matters wheter i'm jolly tira or gloomy tira.


----------



## Lucky-WanderBear (Aug 5, 2012)

If I use Tira:Jolly Side: Aerial RingdiveGloomy Side: Laying Ground Ringspin If I use Natsu:Roll to the side and slice you upIf I use Viola:BACK THE HELL UP If I use Xiba:Headsmack. If I use Yoshimitsu:Meditation  Jumping HeadsliceI wish they had Taki this time around. She's the best ninja ever! I also miss REAL Kilik, Seong Mina, and Zasalamel, the only black guy in the whole series.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 5, 2012)

Lucky-WanderBear said:


> If I use Tira:Jolly Side: Aerial RingdiveGloomy Side: Laying Ground Ringspin If I use Natsu:Roll to the side and slice you upIf I use Viola:BACK THE HELL UP If I use Xiba:Headsmack. If I use Yoshimitsu:Meditation  Jumping HeadsliceI wish they had Taki this time around. She's the best ninja ever! I also miss REAL Kilik, Seong Mina, and Zasalamel, the only black guy in the whole series.


Btw when you describe moves you should learn something like the universal fighting game number system or something like that since it's very hard to understand what moves you're talking about when you just say their names, especially if you make them up and no one else calls them by that. out of the moves you mentioned I only know the tira moves and how do them because i use her so much and even then it took me a little while to realize what move you were talking about.






 this is assuming you're facing right so, 6 is foward while 4 is back and so on. Yes this may be hard to learn but it's a lot easier than making names for every single move, especially in soul calibur where every character has a butt ton of moves and more friendly towards others.
Combine this with the different type of attacks (in soul calibur the 3 types are A for horizontal, B for vertical, and K for kicks, also G for gaurds but those only lead to grabs) and you will be able to name moves in a way more people will understand and not have to guess what it is. For example Tira's "Laying ground ringspin" would be 44B since you input back (4) twice and it is done with the Vertical type of attack (B).

I do sometimes do updraft (her jump stance which is 8B+K) but only if i know the other person is going to commit to some long range move, otherwise i will generally do nothing as jolly tira since all her stuff is really slow and punishible. in gloomy mode if i see them try to non tech attack/side step i with 6A them and if they do lower attacks i will 2A+B them (on counter hit this leads to a damaging combo and a mix-up for another combo).


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 5, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> So what do you guys like to do at the start of a round?
> first round i tend to wait to see what the other person does. and that changes what i do at the beggining of the next rounds, also it matters wheter i'm jolly tira or gloomy tira.


If I'm using Yoshimitsu I always stab myself.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 6, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> So what do you guys like to do at the start of a round?
> first round i tend to wait to see what the other person does. and that changes what i do at the beggining of the next rounds, also it matters wheter i'm jolly tira or gloomy tira.



I don't have a plan unless I play as Yoshimitsu, then I fly above them and stab myself on top of them. It levels the damage in the battle pretty early on if it hits (Which it usually does). It's really risky, but worth it. Other than that, I think the only other starting plan I have is with Mitsurugi where I dash backwards or forward and then do his 7/8/9A+B attack. I'll usually direct it away from them to play it safe, but they usually just run into it trying to counter me anyway. 



Lucky-WanderBear said:


> I also miss REAL Kilik, Seong Mina, and  Zasalamel, the only black guy in the whole series.



I miss _real_  Aeon. He was my main through soulcalibur II to IV, with Zasalamel being  my secondary in III and IV. I really got screwed over with characters  in this game, especially since I had to buy Dampierre, my third best in  Broken Desiny. :'(

[Edit]: Wait... I just realised that there are statues of people wielding suspicious stuff in the Tower of Glory:Most Holy Dichtomy stage. One of them has Kafziel (or some other form of Zasalamel's scythe) and one has Aeon's The Master axe with Pat's The Master shield. Why taunt us Namco!? Why!?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 6, 2012)

well that's not any less confusing than anything else yoshimistu does....
also real aeon was a cassandra clone. now aeon has his own different stlye i feel.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 6, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well that's not any less confusing than anything else yoshimistu does....also real aeon was a cassandra clone. now aeon has his own different stlye i feel.


New Aeon is just a bad reason to have Kratos from SC: Broken Destiny's moveset ingame. -_-' I wouldn't mind, but Kratos was so terribad, so awful, that his sole tactic was spamming range attacks. Aeon doesn't have range, so it renders him completely useless. I can't say I have ever lost to new Aeon without it being a ring out. I really don't care if he was a Cassandra clone, he was still better than new Aeon, damnit! (That, and I was awful as Cassandra,  Aeon's altered moveset just suited me more... I don't really agree with the whole "clone" thing anyway, and unless two characters play the *exact* same, I refuse to believe they're clones. Don't even get me started on the SSB rosters. I can go for hours.)[Edit]: Just remembered. I tried to add you on live, but it says that your gamertag is not real. Know why?[Edit 2]: OK, so new Aeon isn't terrible, but his AI does him no justice. I finally got good as him, and it turns out the main reason I didn't like his redesign (the wings. I hate the wings.) was the only thing stopping me from actually diong good as him anyway, because his sand winger stance and Critical edge are crap. All in all, Aeon is probably my new main, but I refuse to believe he has wings. HE DOES NOT HAVE WINGS.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 6, 2012)

new aeon is good and ring outs are legitimate wins especially since he has so many reverse ring out options it's kind of scary. huh odd about eh gameter tag thing its SinewyDrake1  i did just check on it.
 and this thread kind of made me wanna try astaroth again, however this will only be for today since tomorrow i'm getting persona 4 arena and will be playing that for a while likely.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 7, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> new aeon is good and ring outs are legitimate wins especially since he has so many reverse ring out options it's kind of scary. huh odd about eh gameter tag thing its SinewyDrake1  i did just check on it. and this thread kind of made me wanna try astaroth again, however this will only be for today since tomorrow i'm getting persona 4 arena and will be playing that for a while likely.


Just sent you a friend request. My gamertag is SableBeef. If you message me whenever you're up for a fight, I can use up one of my gold codes.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 7, 2012)

okay maybe we can play now but idk, it's kind of late for me.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just a tip I thought I'd drop here: You can vary your attacks by quickly changing directional inputs at the last second. If you roll the D-stick mid 8-way run, you can quickly change inputs; E.g: 4hold321 can allow you to input a 1hold move after moving forward with little delay.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 9, 2012)

just a little tip from experince, when you're at the point of nearly dead and most anything can kill poeple tend to either go for lows or grabs, so if you're on the ground wake up gaurding low or if you're feeling really risky try doing a jump attack.


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 9, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> astaroth is a grappler in a fighting game, and since he's a grappler in a fighting game you have to fight him very differently from other characters and which is why when poeple start out, don't know a lot about the game astaroth wrecks people sideways. It's basically grappler syndrome. However astaroth is still around a decent character and not one of the worse, but once you get over grappler syndrome he's not the best. Learn to respect his bull rush and anticipate his grabs in the forms of duckking or breaking them and if you really wanna ruin astaroth learn to. Also the range you wanna stay at against astraroth is out of grab and farther in than the tip of his axe. also astaroths grabs lose to most AAs ao you can hit him with that depending on the situation. But astaroth can easily make you scared which is a very big factor in soul calibur 5.
> Cervantes, Nightmare, Viola, Mistu, Natsu, and Algol are the best. All of them have combos that do fuck tons of damage, have really fast or good safe moves and can also easily put the other person in a bad position.
> Also soul calibur 4 hilde was the most game breaking character in that one and thank god they nerfed her.
> [video=youtube;_xQRSN9WMik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xQRSN9WMik[/video]
> She got a ring out from farther than half way across the stage.



Oh man, this reminds me of Blazblue...
No matter how much I would train as Rachel, nothing was as effective as just messing around with Tager. Those grapplers, man.

Also, I <3 Doom Combo. She saved me so much rage playing against Amy. I hated Amy so much. So glad she isn't in 5.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 9, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Oh man, this reminds me of Blazblue...
> No matter how much I would train as Rachel, nothing was as effective as just messing around with Tager. Those grapplers, man.
> 
> Also, I <3 Doom Combo. She saved me so much rage playing against Amy. I hated Amy so much. So glad she isn't in 5.


Depends on the grappler, for me i'm have a really hard time with kanji in P4 compared to other characters, but the main reason is cause i can't do much of his grabs that well and his standing B is really odd. also backstory kind of hints that she's in five already technically. I used Cassy and xhanghua in SC4 they were fun.


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 9, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Depends on the grappler, for me i'm have a really hard time with kanji in P4 compared to other characters, but the main reason is cause i can't do much of his grabs that well and his standing B is really odd. also backstory kind of hints that she's in five already technically. I used Cassy and xhanghua in SC4 they were fun.



Kanji's the heavy grapple kind of character? Lol, how fitting. He'll be in Persona 5? Does that mean 5no isn't gonna introduce new characters, or is he going to just play a minor role?
Cassy and Xia were cool characters. Never played much as them though. My mains were Sets and Tira. <3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 9, 2012)

i'm talking about persona 4 arena, i haven't finished the story yet so idk if it has any hints towards persona 5, but it is a very good story.
back to soul calibur i did try lexia at first but ultimatly i didn't stick with her and more so stuck with pyrhha but tira is my new main in this game.


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 9, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i'm talking about persona 4 arena, i haven't finished the story yet so idk if it has any hints towards persona 5, but it is a very good story.
> back to soul calibur i did try lexia at first but ultimatly i didn't stick with her and more so stuck with pyrhha but tira is my new main in this game.



Oh, okay. I understand.
Tira is just so much fun. Actually landing the GS B+K grab is one of the best feelings ever. :3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 9, 2012)

yes but it's so situational and works against only some few moves. also the most dumb thing is that sometimes against really long range moves even if it activates the grab part will miss.


----------

